# Craftsman 2-1/2HP Digital Controled Router



## dwall174 (Feb 15, 2010)

Has anyone here worked on or modified a Craftsman 2-1/2HP digital display/control model 50429 router?

The reason I ask, Is because I can get a (display/floor model) at a local Sears store fairly cheap due to the fact that they are discontinued!

I was thinking it may be possible to cut-out the display/controller panel from the top cover & then relocate it to a table mounted location? 

Two things I figure could be a problem, Is if the upper bearing was some how held in-place by the top cover? And if the display/controller & wiring was molded into the top cover with no loose wires to be able to make a jumper from?

Doug


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Where will you get parts from down the road, Doug?
Just me, but you couldn't give me a discontinued tool...from a source that's going under.
It's NOT a bargain.


----------



## dwall174 (Feb 15, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> Where will you get parts from down the road


Yeah that's a good question! And I've thought about it also.

I'm pretty sure that 50429 is not the full model# And I wasn't able to find anything on-line with that model#.

I do know that Menards still sells one just like it under their Masterforce brand! 
Looks identical to the Craftsman, But with a green cover & the Masterforce label.
It's probably made by one of those overseas manufactures that make products for several different store brands.

I would imagine parts would still be available for the router, But figuring out who makes it & getting parts would probably be a PITA:surprise: 

Doug


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The digital display is mostly a gimmick in my opinion. It’s an unnecessary part that can fail and may be difficult to work around should it fail.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Doug, that's the same as a Mastercraft (Canadian Tire) router that I was given to do a job for a buddy. Mine only has a plunge base and no case and it has worked fine for me. I recently put it in my table but I haven't figured out how to take the plunge springs out (doesn't look easy). That makes the above table height adjustment kinda useless, because it's stiff and racks as you try adjusting it. I like your idea of making the controller remote. I think the digital display is gone on their newer model, maybe the controller was troublesome. I agree with Chuck that it's mostly a gimmick. The soft start is nice in the table though.

Bottom line: I wouldn't buy that for table use. The speed control is awkward upside down, the springs look difficult to remove and the controller is changed on the newer version. I think the above-table height adjuster is gone now too.

I looked at the parts diagram and it looks like the controller/display doesn't have wires.


----------



## Mycrossover (Dec 29, 2017)

Under all those bells and whistles is a regular brush type universal motor that is in virtually every router You can see it in the diagram. Since you don't have a part number that shows the vendor code in the first three digits, we don't know who made it but Ryobi, 315.xxxxx made many of the Sears routers. I think there is another thread in this forum and the OP does have the model number for what looks like the same router and the same problem. The only workable solution is to attach the leads from the motor to the line cord and use an external speed control. There are many available from HF to Rockler to the one I have, the heavy duty one from MLCS. In a router table the external control would not even be awkward.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlesWebster (Nov 24, 2015)

Since the digital controller controls only the speed, what would be gained moving the display/controls to a box external to the router?

If you could set the depth of cut digitally, I could see putting it in a table and moving the display/controls to an external location, but only speed?


----------



## Mycrossover (Dec 29, 2017)

CharlesWebster said:


> Since the digital controller controls only the speed, what would be gained moving the display/controls to a box external to the router?
> 
> If you could set the depth of cut digitally, I could see putting it in a table and moving the display/controls to an external location, but only speed?


I have explained this as simply as I can. Every other router in the world works fine without this nonsense. Lets try this.
1 You have a router with a bad digital display/ control.
2 A replacement is probably not available

Choices: 1 Throw router away

2 Spend the rest of your life 
looking for the part

3 Use an external speed control 
that will allow router to function
like virtually every other router 
that manages without this 
feature.

What is your point? Are you offering to go to his house and fix his router? You have not offered anything to get him up and running beyond repeating some stuff you found on the net. He needs a solution, not a lesson in electronics.


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Harshly put, but unfortunately brutally to the point. 
Cheapest solution is buy a hand held device...
https://www.amazon.ca/Digital-Photo...F8&qid=1525725721&sr=8-3&keywords=tachometers
Obviously doesn't control the speed but it'll put you on target for the speed you're looking for.


----------



## dwall174 (Feb 15, 2010)

CharlesWebster said:


> Since the digital controller controls only the speed, what would be gained moving the display/controls to a box external to the router?


I normally use a Bosch 1617EVS in my router table & the speed control is kind of awkward to get at while in the table. 

Basically what I was thinking of is building a low cost version of a Jessem Pow-R-Tek Motor

Doug


----------



## dwall174 (Feb 15, 2010)

TenGees said:


> I looked at the parts diagram and it looks like the controller/display doesn't have wires.


Thanks for the diagram, That clears things up for me!
Looks like the display is a molded in piece of the controller, So what I was thinking of wouldn't work after-all.

Doug


----------



## Mycrossover (Dec 29, 2017)

Mycrossover said:


> I have explained this as simply as I can. Every other router in the world works fine without this nonsense. Lets try this.
> 1 You have a router with a bad digital display/ control.
> 2 A replacement is probably not available
> 
> ...


The speed control and display is one single module. It is broken. It is not available The router does not run. There is virtually no chance that the OP can pry it open and fix it. The only rational plan is to go external Sorry for the previous rant but I now see what your confusion is about. The motor itself, hopefully works. Connect brush wires to power cord,reassemble and plug in. If router runs at full speed you can use as is or hook to a speed control. You will not have a digital display but neither do all the other routers.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mycrossover (Dec 29, 2017)

That whole display/control block has to be bypassed or removed. You only want to get power to the motor It is a regular brush motor with the stator in series with the rotor, via the brushes. You connect the motor to the power cord and use external controller or chuck it and buy a new router.


dwall174 said:


> Thanks for the diagram, That clears things up for me!
> Looks like the display is a molded in piece of the controller, So what I was thinking of wouldn't work after-all.
> 
> Doug


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dwall174 (Feb 15, 2010)

Mycrossover said:


> I now see what your confusion is about. The motor itself, hopefully works.





Mycrossover said:


> Choices: 1 Throw router away





Mycrossover said:


> What is your point? Are you offering to go to his house and fix his router?





Mycrossover said:


> He needs a solution, not a lesson in electronics.





Mycrossover said:


> or chuck it and buy a new router.



I think part of the confusion could be from getting my post here! And this thread on a Ryobi Re601 confused?

In the Ryobi thread the OP is asking if the old router he has can be fixed!


Here on this thread, I was asking if anyone has done what I was thinking about!
I don't have this digital router, I was just looking to see if anyone has tried my idea. 



dwall174 said:


> The reason I ask, Is because I can get a (display/floor model) at a local Sears store fairly cheap due to the fact that they are discontinued!


*"TenGees"* posting of the parts diagram answered my questions! 
I will not be buying this digital router with hopes of converting it into a remote read-out-display.

Doug


----------

